# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  اشكال على الرمال

## حمادو

السلام عليكم اخواني

وانا كنت في الاجازة شفت بعض الاشكال المعمولة بالرمل على الشواطئ قلت اصورها ونشوفها مع بعض 



















 

 اكيد طبعا اللى بيعملوا الاشكال دي بيعملوها بحب...ولكن دي بتكون وظيفتهم في اشهر الصيف انهم يعملوا الاشكال دي, والمصيفين بيعطوهم زي بقشيش على الاشكال الجميلة دي وفي اخر الموسم بيكون معاهم مبلغ مش بطال...ومعظم الرسامين بيكونوا طلبة بياخدوا الفلوس علشان يدفعوها رسوم دراسية.

----------


## Sanzio

تحفةةة 
والله تحفةة . ده فايق اوي اللي بيقعد ويعمل على الرمل الحجات ديه . 
ده انا بعمل بيت بالعافية  ::  
 لالا بجد تسـلم ايدك . وحمد الله على السلامة 
فى امان الله .

----------


## حمادو

> تحفةةة 
> والله تحفةة . ده فايق اوي اللي بيقعد ويعمل على الرمل الحجات ديه . 
> ده انا بعمل بيت بالعافية  
>  لالا بجد تسـلم ايدك . وحمد الله على السلامة 
> فى امان الله .


طيب احمد ربنا ان انت بتعمل بيت...
انا اخرى اعمل حفرة في الرمل  :M: 
وبعد كده بتيجي المياه وتغرق الحفرة تاني
هههههههههه
بس ايه رأيك في التنين؟؟؟ ضخم جدا واخد وقت طويل في عمله


اشكرك يا جميل على المرور الكريم ومبروك على الاسم الجديد
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## tota_9

حلوة اوى اوى  بس اكيد اخدت وقت كتيييير منهم 
انا بحب الرمل جدا وكنت دايما بعمل اشكال مجسمة برضه بس مش كبيرة اوى كده يعنى حاجة على قدى 
يعنى مثلا سلحفة وعيالها  :Yl2jump: 
قلعة صغننة 
حفرة بس المية مش بتهدها .. هههههه   :: 
ومرة عملت عروسة بحور كانت حلوة اوى وراجل كده كان شكله غريب والناس اتلمت عليه  ..
ياااااه فكرتونى  كانت حاجات حلوة  اوى والله  بس قرايبي في الآخر  كانوا بينطوا عليها ويهدوها   :M (17):  وكنت بزعل جدا وهما يقولولي يعنى هي هتفضل ما المية هتهدها  حاجة تقرف ما عندهمش حس فني ::@:   :: 

شكرا على الصور الجميلة دى والله الواحد يروح يقعد مع الناس الفنانين دول

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ العزيز حمادو 

تسلم لنا رحلاتك وكاميرتك .....
ايه الفن الجميل ده ....
سلمت وسلمت يداك علي صورك المتميزة دائما .....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Amira

*حلوة قوي الأشكال 
بردو زمان الواحد كان يجيب جردل البحر الصغير ده و يقعد يملاه رمل و يقوم قالبه و نبقي خلاص كده خلصنا و عملنا شكل  

صور متميزة يا أحمد ...*

----------


## summar

جميلة اوى ياحمادو
بس هما بيلزقو الرمل كده ازاى؟بيحطو عليه اى حاجة؟اصل بصراحة جربت مرة اعملها بس مكنتش بتستحمل

----------


## the_queen

فعلا اشكال اكثر من رائعة 
شكرا لك

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

صور جدا جميلة يا حمادو .. تسلم ايدك ..
 كان يا مكان كان عندي الهواية دي .. بس الحمد لله كل شئ اندثر .. وضاع وتوفي .

ماشاء الله عليهم فنانين .. 
وتصوريك جدا واضح وجميل .. تسلم ايدك ..

بارك الله فيك.




> حاجة تقرف ما عندهمش حس فني


 :: 

فعلا يا توتا .. 

لاني حاسة بيكي .. بجد شئ يفرس :M:

----------


## حمادو

> حلوة اوى اوى  بس اكيد اخدت وقت كتيييير منهم 
> انا بحب الرمل جدا وكنت دايما بعمل اشكال مجسمة برضه بس مش كبيرة اوى كده يعنى حاجة على قدى 
> يعنى مثلا سلحفة وعيالها 
> قلعة صغننة 
> حفرة بس المية مش بتهدها .. هههههه  
> ومرة عملت عروسة بحور كانت حلوة اوى وراجل كده كان شكله غريب والناس اتلمت عليه  ..
> ياااااه فكرتونى  كانت حاجات حلوة  اوى والله  بس قرايبي في الآخر  كانوا بينطوا عليها ويهدوها   وكنت بزعل جدا وهما يقولولي يعنى هي هتفضل ما المية هتهدها  حاجة تقرف ما عندهمش حس فني 
> 
> شكرا على الصور الجميلة دى والله الواحد يروح يقعد مع الناس الفنانين دول


ههههههههههههههههه
طيب كنتى بتعملي السلحفة وعيالها ازاي؟؟؟ 
انا اخرى باقعد احفر احفر احفر في الرمل لغاية ما ازهق..
دلوقتي بأيت باعمل حفرة وادخل جواها واردم نفسي تاني
انما بصراحة مش باعرف اعمل اي شكل خالص, ولا اصلا باعرف ارسم

ههههههههههههههههههه
بس بصراحة قرايبك مش عندهم حق...المفروض انهم يشجعوكي...
وانا بجد نفسي في مرة من المرات اعرف اعمل اي حاجة على الرمل

وانا اللى اشكرك على الرد الجميل جدا...بصراحة رد اسعدني جدا

----------


## حمادو

> *الأخ العزيز حمادو 
> 
> تسلم لنا رحلاتك وكاميرتك .....
> ايه الفن الجميل ده ....
> سلمت وسلمت يداك علي صورك المتميزة دائما .....
> لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


اختى العزيزة ليلة عشق
الله يخليكي يارب على الدعوة الجميلة دي...
بس بجد لو تشوفي الاشكال في الحقيقة او وهم بيعملوها...حاجة تانية فعلا

تقبلي تحياتي اختى الفاضلة

----------


## حمادو

> *حلوة قوي الأشكال 
> بردو زمان الواحد كان يجيب جردل البحر الصغير ده و يقعد يملاه رمل و يقوم قالبه و نبقي خلاص كده خلصنا و عملنا شكل  
> 
> صور متميزة يا أحمد ...*


والله يا اميرة حتى فكرة الجردل دي عمرى ما عملتها...
انتى عارفه هوايتي ايه على البحر؟؟ فيه مراتب هواء بتتباع على البحر باجيب واحده منهم وانام طول النهار على الشط, ولما انزل المياه اخد المرتبة معايا(زي العوامة بأه) وانام واسيب الموج يوديني مطرح ما هو عايز (على فكرة اخوكي عويم يعني مش يتخاف عليه).
انما بأه رسم واشكال بصراحة ماليش فيه
 :M:  :M:

----------


## حمادو

> جميلة اوى ياحمادو
> بس هما بيلزقو الرمل كده ازاى؟بيحطو عليه اى حاجة؟اصل بصراحة جربت مرة اعملها بس مكنتش بتستحمل


يا نهار ابيض يا يسرا
يعني اسوط والم عليا الناس دلوقتي؟؟؟
معقوووووووووووول يا جدعان مهندسة تقول الكلام دا؟؟؟

الاجابة بسيطة جدا يا يسرا...الناس دي بتلزق الرمل باسمنت
ههههههههههههههههه

لا يا ستي هم بيجيبوا رمل مبلول بس مش مبلول قوي, بيكون متماسك جدا عن الرمل اللى في المياه, وبيكون متماسك اكتر من الرمل الناشف...وكل ما الرمل يحتاج مياه يحطوا له, ولو مش ملزوق كويس يحطوا عليه رمل ناشف لغاية ما يبقي كده.

----------


## حمادو

> فعلا اشكال اكثر من رائعة 
> شكرا لك


العفو اختى الكريمة
وان شاء الله تكون عجبتك فعلا

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> صور جدا جميلة يا حمادو .. تسلم ايدك ..
>  كان يا مكان كان عندي الهواية دي .. بس الحمد لله كل شئ اندثر .. وضاع وتوفي .
> 
> ماشاء الله عليهم فنانين .. 
> وتصوريك جدا واضح وجميل .. تسلم ايدك ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك.


ضاع وتوفى؟؟ للدرجة دي؟
ههههههههههههههه

هم من ناحية فنانين فهم بصراحة فنانين...
وفيه صور بصراحة تانية مش حبيت انى انزلها..
ولكنها صور تدل على انهم فنانين فعلا وحسهم مرهف كمان...

بارك الله فيكي اختى ايميرالد
انتبهي على نفسك

----------


## memetoto

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## memetoto

ومنتظرين الجديد دائما .

----------


## Masrawya

حمااادو ازيك 
ايه الاشكال الجميله دى
عجبتنى قوى القلعه
فيها دقه اوى السلالم والمداخل 
و اكيد الناس دى حابه تعمل كده بصرف النظر عن الفلوس او البقشيش للى بيخدوه
علشان دى عوزة صبر جامد انه يعمل حاجه زى دى

ميرسى يا حمادو .

----------


## زيزى على

تسلم ايديك 
اعمال فنيه مميزه واصحابها رائعين

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله 

ايه الجمال ده كله يا حمادو 

طيب كنت اقعد خد كورسات كتير لعل وعسى تعمل رجل تنين او شباك فى قلعة

بجد حلوين خالص يا حمادو ما شاء الله 

تسلم ايدك ورحلاتك

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* تسلم ايدك يا حمادو على الصور *(@_@)*

بجد تحفه,,,انا بعرف ارسم.. وكنت بقول على نفسي فنانه  :: بس بعد الصور دي

انا طلعت ولا حاجه..  ::  *(@_@!)*

تسلم ايدك على الصور المميزه دي *(@_@)*
تحياتي @_@

----------


## Maruko

الله 

ناس فنانين فعلا بصراحة 

ناس بتعرف ازاي تستثمر وقتها

وقت = موني

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على الصور الجميلة حمادو 

تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> حمااادو ازيك 
> ايه الاشكال الجميله دى
> عجبتنى قوى القلعه
> فيها دقه اوى السلالم والمداخل 
> و اكيد الناس دى حابه تعمل كده بصرف النظر عن الفلوس او البقشيش للى بيخدوه
> علشان دى عوزة صبر جامد انه يعمل حاجه زى دى
> 
> ميرسى يا حمادو .


*
memetoto
الشكر ليكي على الدخول والمشاركة في الرد....وان شاء الله تستمتعي بوقتك في المنتدى


مصراااااااوية
ازيك انتى...
ايه رأيك في الاشكال دي؟؟؟ اللى بيعملوها دول عندهم صبر ايوب يا بنتي...
انا لو مكانهم هاهد الاشكال دي مع اول حاجة مش تعجبنى...
بس انتى ركزتي جامد في السلالم والمداخل...
يالا احنا في الصيف دلوقتي, يا دوب تروحي البحر وتطلعى كل الفن المحبوس جواكي.

*

----------


## حمادو

> تسلم ايديك 
> اعمال فنيه مميزه واصحابها رائعين


اشكرك استاذة زيزى على الرد الجميل...
وفعلا زي ما قلتى ان اللى  عمل الاشكال دي مستحيل يكونوا اشخاص عاديين وانما ناس عندهم حس عالى وصبر ورائعين فعلا

----------


## حمادو

> ما شاء الله 
> 
> ايه الجمال ده كله يا حمادو 
> 
> طيب كنت اقعد خد كورسات كتير لعل وعسى تعمل رجل تنين او شباك فى قلعة
> 
> بجد حلوين خالص يا حمادو ما شاء الله 
> 
> تسلم ايدك ورحلاتك


*هههههههههههههههههههه
رجل تنين دا اعمله ولا آكله؟؟؟ هههههههه
على العموم لما اعمله ممكن اطمع فيه وتلاقيني اكلته علطول...
علشان كده انا باكتفى بالتصوير...
وبعدين انا رايح اجازة بأه علشان اخد كورسات في عمل الاشكال دي؟ 

دكتورة نسيبة اشكرك على الرد الخفيف الدم دا, كعادتك دايما ردودك بترسم بسمة حلوة  زي دي...
*

----------


## حمادو

> *(@_@)* تسلم ايدك يا حمادو على الصور *(@_@)*
> 
> بجد تحفه,,,انا بعرف ارسم.. وكنت بقول على نفسي فنانه بس بعد الصور دي
> 
> انا طلعت ولا حاجه..  *(@_@!)*
> 
> تسلم ايدك على الصور المميزه دي *(@_@)*
> تحياتي @_@


*
الله يخليكي يا ملك
ورينا بأه الصور بتاعتك والاشكال الجميلة اللى بتعمليها...اكيد هاتكون جميلة وهاتعجبنا...
وبعدين الناس دي اكيد بدأت تعمل حاجات صغيرة وبعد كده دلوقتي عملوا قلاع واشكال حلوة زي دي...

ورينا انتى بس الهمة وهاتلاقينا بنشجعك كلنا.
*

----------


## حمادو

> الله 
> 
> ناس فنانين فعلا بصراحة 
> 
> ناس بتعرف ازاي تستثمر وقتها
> 
> وقت = موني
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*علشان تعرفى بس ان بسبس اذ بسبس*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*بيعملوا حاجات حلوة وبيقعدوا جنبها طول الصيف يلموا على قلبهم اد كده, وينزلوا البحر وياكلوا ويشربوا* 
*واحنا مربوطين في الساقية ولا فيه حد بيسأل فينا*
*هههههههههههههههه*


*شكرا ماروكو على الرد الجميل دا ... وحمد لله على سلامتك يا حجة ماروكو صور الكعبة جميلة ماشاء الله*

----------


## aynad

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
حقيقي فنانين اللي عملوها يا فنان
بس قولي يا فنان ليه مغلستش عليهم ودوووست عليها زي ما كنا بنعمل زمااااان ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## حمادو

> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> حقيقي فنانين اللي عملوها يا فنان
> بس قولي يا فنان ليه مغلستش عليهم ودوووست عليها زي ما كنا بنعمل زمااااان ههههههههههههههههههه*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ادوس عليها؟
شكلك ماشاء الله بتحبى تهدى النفوس يا ايناد
انا فى مرة حاولت انى اعمل اشكال زي دى
طلعت بصراحة حاجات معوقة جدا
هههههههههههههههه
علشان كده قلت اركز فى التصوير احسن 


شكرا ليكي يا ايناد على تواجدك الجميل 
واوعدك المرة الجاية لو شفت اشكال زي دى هاحاول ادوس عليها
هههههههههههههه




*

----------


## قلب مصر

ههههههههههه حلوة قوي الصور يا حمادو 
فكرتني بمأساتي
أصلي اول ما الولاد بقم في سن يسمح لهم باللعب في الرمل يعني سنتين وتلاتة والكلام دا قولت حلو هنبني مع بعض قلاع وحصون ونعمل حرب طروادة  وقطط وكلاب بقى  :Girl (12): 
بس اقول ايه هههه واحد فيهم بيقعد ياكل الرمل والتاني اول ما يلاقينا بنبني حاجة يتملكه شعور بالملكية وان البحر دا بتاعه والرمل دي ملكية خاصة ومحدش يقرب منها :Girl (12): 
اما الأستاذة مريم بقى فأجارك الله فدي مش عايزة ذرة رمل تفضل في ايديها ولا تيجي جنبها رغم انها مزروعة في الرمل متقوليش ازاي كل شوية تنفض ايديها وتحطها في الرمل وتنفضها :Girl (12): 
فانقلبت احلامي على الرمال ومعرفتش اعمل اي حاجة من اللي أنا شايفاها في الصور دي  :: 
قال يعني كنت هعرف أعمل
اقولك علشان صدعتك ...
الصور جميلة قوي قوي وعقبال ما تصور لنا اعمالك الفنية على الرمال ههههههههه

----------


## سوما

بجد صور حلوة جداااااااااا
مش اى حد يقدر يعمل الاشكال دى.......تسلم ايدك

----------


## حمادو

> ههههههههههه حلوة قوي الصور يا حمادو 
> فكرتني بمأساتي
> أصلي اول ما الولاد بقم في سن يسمح لهم باللعب في الرمل يعني سنتين وتلاتة والكلام دا قولت حلو هنبني مع بعض قلاع وحصون ونعمل حرب طروادة  وقطط وكلاب بقى 
> بس اقول ايه هههه واحد فيهم بيقعد ياكل الرمل والتاني اول ما يلاقينا بنبني حاجة يتملكه شعور بالملكية وان البحر دا بتاعه والرمل دي ملكية خاصة ومحدش يقرب منها
> اما الأستاذة مريم بقى فأجارك الله فدي مش عايزة ذرة رمل تفضل في ايديها ولا تيجي جنبها رغم انها مزروعة في الرمل متقوليش ازاي كل شوية تنفض ايديها وتحطها في الرمل وتنفضها
> فانقلبت احلامي على الرمال ومعرفتش اعمل اي حاجة من اللي أنا شايفاها في الصور دي 
> قال يعني كنت هعرف أعمل
> اقولك علشان صدعتك ...
> الصور جميلة قوي قوي وعقبال ما تصور لنا اعمالك الفنية على الرمال ههههههههه



*قلب مصر العزيزة

ذكريات جميلة جدا ماشاء الله

ومريم ضحكتنى جدا لما تخيلت منظرها 
ربنا يخيلهم ليكي يارب وتفرحى بيهم ومعاهم طول العمر

أما أنا بأه جربت كثير أعمل قلاع وحصون, بس للاسف مافيش فايدة خالص 


أشكرك على تواجدك الجميل
وإن شاء الله الصيف الجاى تعملوا قلاع وحصون 
*  :f2:

----------


## حمادو

> بجد صور حلوة جداااااااااا
> مش اى حد يقدر يعمل الاشكال دى.......تسلم ايدك


*فعلا يا سوما مش أى حد يقدر يعمل الاشكال دى
لأنها فن ومحتاج صبر كبير جدا

أشكرك على تواجدك الجميل


*

----------

